# Game 57: Heat @ Bulls (4/12 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, April 12, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No clue what Heat team shows up.

Rose practices today and will in all likelihood play in this one.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I say we lose, everytime we have an opportunity to inch towards the bulls in standing...we ****ing lose. We lose by 5 or 8


----------



## BlackNRed

I say we win by double digits. **** the bulls.


----------



## Ben

First Heat game I'll have watched in a week or so. Hopefully we're a bit better than when I stopped watching.


----------



## Jace

I get to watch this one too, worked this morning. Tired of us laying shit eggs on national TV. No fatigue or motivation excuses tonight. There's no question they want to win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No surpise, Rose is starting.



> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat 40-0 when outscoring opponents this season, 0-16 when getting outscored. #keytovictory


inarguable stat :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Oh, Timmy. I've been waiting for him to do that one. He likes to get cute with stats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Everyone here will love this. UD is starting at PF and Bosh at Center tonight.


> Miami HEAT ‏ @MiamiHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> #HEATgame: @MiamiHEAT Starters vs @chicagobulls: @KingJames, @ChrisBosh, @ThisIsUD, @DwyaneWade, @MChalmers15.


Pitt and Curry are inactive again.


----------



## Jace

I want to stick my dick in a crocodile's mouth right now.

WHAT. THE. ****.

Turiaf has been solid. UD/Bosh is an abomination to basketball. Spo is in desperate mode right now, and it can only work to enhance the opponents confidence. Great.

This team is killing my passion for basketball. I can never watch other games after a loss, and I'm even to the point now where I'm feeling awful BEFORE gametime. This is so sad.


----------



## Jace

cont'd...

Like, what the **** has Spoelstra seen that could make him think this is a good decision? Forget the fact that its against a beefy, great-rebounding front court. Chris Bosh and Udonis Haslem. Pussy hands and runt. Great move, Spo. I won't even give him credit if we win. I will if the lineup performs well while on the floor, but I'm not even close to optimistic about that. Seldom have I wanted more to be wrong.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, gotta love hearing Shaq take credit for Dwyane carrying his fat ass through the Finals. Dude is so delusional.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> Everyone here will love this. UD is starting at PF and Bosh at Center tonight.
> 
> Pitt and Curry are inactive again.


hahahahahaha


----------



## Wade County

I think I just had a stroke.


SPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st miss= offensive rebound :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Ummm...FOUL?


----------



## Wade County

I love LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Mario to Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Nice J Wade


----------



## Wade County

CB scored. YAY


----------



## Wade County

Bad Wade


----------



## Wade County

WTF Mario


----------



## Ben

Did I just see some nice D and a block at the end of it by Bosh?


----------



## Wade County

:bosh2: great...


----------



## Jace

2 fouls go uncalled on our end already.

Feel like saying something good about our team: Dwyane looks thinner.


----------



## PoetLaureate

cool start I guess


----------



## Ben

Great work by LeBron on Noah. 10-2 start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still dont get the booing Lebron gets in Chicago and Boston.

Good start.


----------



## BlackNRed

Gah, Bosh sucks. Does he even warm up what the hell. He did get a nice block but he's 1-3, 1 being a layup.


----------



## Jace

Some good early things from Bosh, but have you ever seen such a great jumpshooter suck so much shooting OPEN j's? I'd say Miller last year, but he had one to no thumbs and didnt get the consistent touches Bosh does.


----------



## Wade County

Good start


----------



## Wade County

There you go


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Still dont get the booing Lebron gets in Chicago and Boston.
> 
> Good start.


Boston because they're dumb. Chicago because they already were pre-ordering their LeBron jerseys in 2010.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario out, Miller in. 

Seeing completely new rotations 57 games into the season.


----------



## Wade County

Spo is really messing with the rotations at the wrong time of the year


----------



## Jace

Damn, Dwyane. Nice.

Miller in for Chalmers already? We've seen so little of this lineup this year. Big 3 and the Gators. Interesting wrinkle, but I've been calling for the so-called "closing" lineup to play more than just closing minutes.


----------



## Ben

Wow, really fortunate that Wade's okay after that. Really dangerous fall.


----------



## Jace

My thoughts exactly W2 and WC.


----------



## Jace

ßen said:


> Wow, really fortunate that Wade's okay after that. Really dangerous fall.


Dont be surprised if he doesn't play tomorrow night with some apparent injury derived from the fall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller's gotta hit that.


----------



## Wade County

Miller


----------



## BlackNRed

Maybe if we just keep saying Bosh sucks he'll do good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Dont be surprised if he doesn't play tomorrow night with some apparent injury derived from the fall.


No doubt he doesnt. Home game against Charlotte? If we cant beat them with just 1 of the big 3 then there are major problems.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario out, Miller in.
> 
> Seeing completely new rotations 57 games into the season.


I think he's finally panicking cause his Job may well be on the line and he was too stubborn to make adjustments earlier.


----------



## Jace

Apologies to Shaq, apparently Chuck started it by saying Shaq and Zo were more important than Dwyane in the Finals. Most underrated superstar in NBA history. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe we started with CB/UD.

So lol worthy.

Even stranger, I cant believe we're up right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Again, gotta hit that Mike...


----------



## BlackNRed

Miller <<2 open shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Come on Mikeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Miller's gotta hit that.


And again he misses wide open.

And again we cant rebound an opponent miss.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Apologies to Shaq, apparently Chuck started it by saying Shaq and Zo were more important than Dwyane in the Finals. Most underrated superstar in NBA history. Wow.


lulwat.

Barkley what are you tripping on. Wade carried both their old asses to that 'chip.

I will say Zo was bigger than Shaq in the Finals though. Game 6 is one of my favourite Zo memories.

JWill behind the back to Zo for the facial on Mbenga!


----------



## Wade County

UD hits a J!


----------



## BlackNRed

Wow i didn't even realize Haslem started.... holy smoookes


----------



## Jace

What kind of pass...?

I love our "opposing player gets the ball and we run away" defense. Nice, MM.


----------



## Wade County

Bah LBJ


----------



## Smithian

Wade County said:


> Cant believe we started with CB/UD.
> 
> So lol worthy.
> 
> Even stranger, I cant believe we're up right now.


I don't care how he's played so far, screw that lineup. We're effed.


----------



## Wade County

Wht happened to Udonis "im better than Boozer" Haslem?

Booz killing us.


----------



## Ben

BlackNRed said:


> Wow i didn't even realize Haslem started.... holy smoookes


I was literally about to post this. Shows how much attention we've paid :laugh:. 

Did UD really finish that lefty move? Wow!


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> lulwat.
> 
> Barkley what are you tripping on. Wade carried both their old asses to that 'chip.
> 
> I will say Zo was bigger than Shaq in the Finals though. Game 6 is one of my favourite Zo memories.
> 
> JWill behind the back to Zo for the facial on Mbenga!


Zo was way more important than Shaq. Defensively and offensively. I still get chills thinking about him gyrating on the ground after a huge block.


----------



## PoetLaureate

yay Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Mario. Great all around play by Mario.


----------



## Ben

Mario and1?!


----------



## Jace

Great play Rio. I love it when good wins the battle.

Perhaps we should call him *Wario *when he does bad things.


----------



## BlackNRed

Rookie mistake by veteran RIP, I'll take it. That was very Chalmers like.


----------



## Wade County

Riiiio


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Great play Rio. I love it when good wins the battle.
> 
> Perhaps we should call him *Wario *when he does bad things.


Jace, you are bringing the win lately.

Shattier? Wario?

I'm almost thinking Haslem should be Has-not-lem.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Ben

Of course, he misses the FT.


----------



## Wade County

:laugh: Ben that is gold!

Make them faces we can use!


----------



## Wade County

Ronny...


----------



## PoetLaureate

This lineup against the Bulls bench d will be painful


----------



## Wade County

Crap rebounding


----------



## BlackNRed

lol Turiaf, love the intensity.


----------



## Wade County

Dont like this lineup


----------



## Wade County

Sigh


----------



## BlackNRed

ßen said:


>


LMAO

Wario you're banned from the playoffs.


----------



## PoetLaureate

****ing Watson and JL3, I'd rather just let Rose keep shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh

22-19 after 1

Once again, our shooters are missing outside shots.


----------



## Wade County

3pt lead, should be up 7-8 atleast.


----------



## Jace

Their backup guards never miss against us now.

It would be cool if we ever adjusted and stopped collapsing against shooters. Face it folks, we're riding this ass-y D through the playoffs. Give up wide-open threes all night and hope they miss.

:spo:


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> 22-19 after 1
> 
> Once again, our shooters are missing outside shots.


Which makes it weird that our best shooter still sits on the bench.

Free JJ!


----------



## Ben

Wade County said:


> :laugh: Ben that is gold!
> 
> Make them faces we can use!


I've lost my mouse so I just have a laptop touchpad which is super tricky but I'll give it a go tomorrow. :yep:


----------



## Jace

ßen said:


>


:joel:


Translation: Yes!


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> Their backup guards never miss against us now.
> 
> It would be cool if we ever adjusted and stopped collapsing against shooters. Face it folks, we're riding this ass-y D through the playoffs. Give up wide-open threes all night and hope they miss.
> 
> :spo:


Then we will be eliminated and Spo will be fired.


----------



## Jace

So, no NoNO or T-Har in this new rotation.


----------



## BlackNRed

lol that super mario/wario is one of the best things ive seen on this board.


----------



## Wade County

CB you are a pussy


----------



## Wade County

Well, this lineup is great guns too Spo.

Bravo!


----------



## Jace

Every miss they have a tipper beating our rebounders. Why?


----------



## Wade County

Is it just me, or should there never be a time when both Wade and Lebron are on the bench?


----------



## Ben

Where the ****s JJ?


----------



## BlackNRed

Spoelstra can't be serious is he serious?


----------



## Wade County

Offense stinks


----------



## Wade2Bosh

smh, Miller misses another shot and Korver hits a contested 3...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chalmers jogging around chasing Korver, wtf


----------



## Wade County

Oh wow this is pitiful.


----------



## Wade County

Sad how the Bulls pay Korver a fraction of what we pay Miller.


----------



## BlackNRed

smh


----------



## Ben

Spoelstra, see how they've got their guy who can do nothing but hit 3 pointers on the court? How about we get ours on so we can start hitting our open ones?


----------



## Wade County

Korver again.

**** THIS LINEUP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This team is so damn frustrating to watch.


----------



## Wade County

15-2 run.

What, was the first 8-2 or 10-2 not good enough to know this lineup sucks donkey dick?


----------



## Jace

4-point play. Wouldve been 5 if Watson hit his first free throw. Unbelievable. Goodbye lead!

Cant afford to play no LeWade lineups, Spool. The offense looked cruddier than feces.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This team sucks, where did it all go wrong


----------



## Wade County

^ Seriously. Lets just have no creators on the floor, add in CB who can't do shit without it being forcefed to him, have no inside presence and play loose D on their shooters.

Recipe for success!


----------



## Wade County

Damn, CB, that was tough. Nice.


----------



## Wade County

Bulls roleplayers seem to know their role and fill it expertly. 

Our roleplayers have NFI and do nothing.


----------



## Wade County

SHATTIER


----------



## PoetLaureate

I can't tell if the Bulls are fouling us on every play or if their defense is that good. There is zero room to maneuver.


----------



## Wade County

I dont know if I can watch this anymore.


----------



## Ben

Granted I missed the last few games, but I can't remember the last time I saw a proper Heat fastbreak.


----------



## BlackNRed

Is Lebron gonna play this quarter Spo?


----------



## PoetLaureate

ßen said:


> Granted I missed the last few games, but I can't remember the last time I saw a proper Heat fastbreak.


All of that shit ended at the all-star break. This team has been listless and awful ever since.


----------



## Ben

So what did JJ do this time? Cos he obviously ****ed Spo's mother or something to get dropped from the rotation last time, so his new mistake?


----------



## Jace

Does Thibodeau really talk like he's the chick from The Exorcist or does he just think it sounds scary?


----------



## Wade County

19-4 run. **** this.


----------



## Ben

Wade has Kyle Korver on him and won't attack? I'm going back into hibernation till the playoffs after this game.


----------



## Ben

Jace said:


> Does Thibodeau really talk like he's the chick from The Exorcist or does he just think it sounds scary?


If Spo had Thibodeau's voice I'd love to know what our team could do. LeBron would be terrified.


----------



## Wade County

Joel in, forces a TO.


----------



## Wade County

Shattier has been the root cause of us getting killed. Done nothing.


----------



## Jace

Boozer traveled before his second to last jumper.

Its apparent teams dont plan on missing against us ever again.

Dwyane has taken nothing but horrible shots since he came in. This seems to happen with him a lot.


----------



## BlackNRed

Why don't we contest shots anymore?


----------



## Wade County

Boozer. really?


----------



## Jace

They just gave CHI a foul that they were letting go twice as hard on our end. Unreal.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Seriously, why don't we play defense anymore? How does this team go from playing amazing to just flat out quitting?


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Shattier has been the root cause of us getting killed. Done nothing.


Worst hype to production ratio of a Heat free agent that I can remember.


----------



## Wade County

How annoying that we can shut down Rose, and cant stop anybody else.


----------



## Wade County

Why is Battier in instead of Jones?


----------



## BlackNRed

I don't think Spoelstra knows what team chemistry is. Why else would he constantly **** with the rotations?


----------



## Jace

I had a bad feeling about Shane before we even signed him. Many who watched him closely last year said he clearly lost a step. Not to mention, the idea of adding a player to a team that needed production beyond its 3 stars whose claim to fame is not putting up stats seemed ominous.


----------



## Wade County

Sadly, it's looking like that $3M per year we signed Shane for is overpaying.


----------



## Jace

Nice hook, Dwyane


----------



## PoetLaureate

27-7 to 13-9. It's like they've been going at half speed ever since the all-star break


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller finally hit an open shot.


----------



## Ben

Miller 3! Whoa.


----------



## Ben

Remember when Miller was shooting like 150% on his 3s?


----------



## Wade County

yay Mike


----------



## Ben

LeBron 3!


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMG. A Late ass call takes away a layup...


----------



## PoetLaureate

lol they are saving us by overplaying Rose's injured ass instead of the better CJ Watson


----------



## Ben

Nice end to the half. See what happens when you hit the open ones?


----------



## BlackNRed

I've come to the conclusion that it's LeWade vs world in the playoffs. Only two guys we can count on for anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

41-36 at the half

Nice ending to the 2nd quarter. 

Spo has changed the rotations so much, he forgets that our biggest problem comes when 2 of the big 3 sit out at the same time.


----------



## Wade County

Somehow we're winning. Not sure how this occured.

Miller is good when he is on the floor with Lebron and Wade. Bad when he's out there himself.

Surely we can get a better shot than a contested pull up 3 at the end there?


----------



## Wade County

Shattier is a ghost too btw. Dont even know he's out there until he ****s up.


----------



## Jace

What's your guesses whether or not JJ appears in the 2nd half (aside from a blowout situation)?


----------



## Jace

First time Rose has gone scoreless in a first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 great passes in a row by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just noticed we started Turiaf this half :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More nice ball movement.


----------



## Wade County

Yes Chris.


----------



## Jace

So the UD/CB starting era lasted a half? Or was Turiaf quickly subbed in? Missed it.

And that foul call with 0.0 on the shotclock was surreal.


----------



## Ben

Okay this is a nice start..


----------



## Jace

Also, starting to think Boozer is, like, waaay better than Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

Strong move LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is locked in nicely right now


----------



## Wade County

:lebron: is motoring.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> Also, starting to think Boozer is, like, waaay better than Bosh.


I can assure you this is not the case


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A fastbreak basket?!


----------



## Wade County

Nice work by big 3


----------



## PoetLaureate

I was really hoping for a Bosh2Lebron alley-oop, but alas


----------



## Wade County

Dang LBJ, bad pass


----------



## Wade County

Great D!


----------



## Wade County

:bosh1: woo


----------



## Wade County

Miller dammit


----------



## PoetLaureate

Turiaf how can you lose that ball with Bosh wide open under the basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike, you're killing me tonight.

Great D on the other end, but how did Turiaf lose that offensive rebound? He had the ball for a full second then somehow fumbled it out of bounds.


----------



## BlackNRed

Bosh actually having a solid game. Why can't he do this vs the Cs?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike may be missing open shots but he is actually a productive player, unlike Shattier


----------



## Wade County

Chin up Ronny, you're doing work down there.


----------



## BlackNRed

16 pts 5 boards 4 blocks? for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here we go again with a lineup without 2 of the big 3.

UD out with stomach sickness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:joel:


----------



## Ben

JOELJOELJOELJOELJOEL
JOELJOELJOELJOELJOEL
JOELJOELJOELJOELJOEL
JOELJOELJOELJOELJOEL
JOELJOELJOELJOELJOEL


----------



## Wade County

Bad luck Mike


----------



## Wade County

Of course it costs us a 3. Bah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great luck there. Get a tap out and it goes right to Deng


----------



## Wade County

FML Joel


----------



## Ben

:battier:


----------



## PoetLaureate

wtf


----------



## Ben

****ing hell Wario


----------



## PoetLaureate

Another tip leads to a 3


----------



## Ben

Again Mario? **** off


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Jace

Was that Wario or ref hometeam guilt.

Two offensive fouls in a row now. Crumbling.

And those two offensive boards allowed led to a big 3. We're awful.

Up only 2 now after having many chances to get it to the 15 area.


----------



## Wade County

Jesus H Christ.


----------



## PoetLaureate

adflkasjdf;lkasjdflkasjdflaksdfa


----------



## BlackNRed

Miller you can't put in a wide open layup? What a piece of shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

62-60 after 3

Same problems over and over again.


----------



## Wade County

**** SAKE.

Team is USELESS.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bulls bench comes in, EVERYTHING GOES TO HELL


----------



## Wade County

Everytime we go to the bench, we lose.


----------



## Wade County

And Mike, you HAVE to make that. You simply have to.


----------



## BlackNRed

Can we play against D.Rose some more.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This game is just making me even more angry that Rose won the MVP last year. This Bulls team is 100% carried by their defense and depth.


----------



## Jace

Horrible ending to the quarter. They play us so much better #WithoutRose, but we ran into ourselves over and over, and let Asik pound us on our defensive boards.

Miller should've hit that shot at the end of the quarter though. With all the threes he misses, gotta hit that gimme.


----------



## Wade County

Deja vu.

Over and over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gibson and Asik always kill us on the glass, so our answer to that is playing Lebron at the 4.


----------



## Wade County

Nice pick haha


----------



## Wade County

FML SHATTIER


----------



## Wade County

Offensive rebound after offensive rebound.


----------



## Wade County

And again


----------



## Wade County

CJ Watson > Derrick Rose


----------



## Jace

I hate watching this team. Game after game after game we give the opposing team possession after possession until they finally score.

Also sucks that Deng and Watson won't miss.


----------



## BlackNRed

Too bad we got Wario tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Can we get back to a normal lineup? This might sound crazy, but maybe not going small would help with the rebounding?


----------



## Wade County

They have 14 offensive rebounds..

Watson and Gibson are +25 and +23 on the night.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Can we get back to a normal lineup? This might sound crazy, but maybe not going small would help with the rebounding?


I dont get Spo's fascination with playing Battier and Bron together at the 3/4.

Shane is a -15 on the night and is giving us nothing right now.


----------



## Ben

Mike really needs to sort his hair out. It's terrifically bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watson on Wade. Gotta play through Wade int he post right now.


----------



## Wade County

I wonder what the Bulls are paying Watson, Asik and Gibson - compared to what we pay Mario, Joel and UD. And Miller and Battier...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sick and1 by Lebron.


----------



## Ben

MAN BEAR PIG 

SICK SICK SICK


----------



## Wade County

Cool. Leave Korver.


----------



## Ben

Bosh is 8/13 but it feels so much worse. I don't understand why but even a good game for Bosh feels lackluster.


----------



## Wade County

Thanks god Bosh is on tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> I wonder what the Bulls are paying Watson, Asik and Gibson - compared to what we pay Mario, Joel and UD. And Miller and Battier...


They make about $7.6 million all together..


----------



## Wade County

In n out for Lebron. Damn.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> They make about $7.6 million all together..


I want to shoot myself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Perfect outlet pass by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Wade County

There we go.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> They make about $7.6 million all together..


Asik is going to get paid by someone though. He will make 7-8 million minimum, guaranteed.


----------



## BlackNRed

ßen said:


> Bosh is 8/13 but it feels so much worse. I don't understand why but even a good game for Bosh feels lackluster.


Cause he doesn't create anything on his own. He's like UD(or the former UD rather) with longer range, has the ability to drive but is usually too soft to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> I want to shoot myself.


Watson and Asik are both free agents. Doubt they'll be able to keep both. Asik will probably get overpaid by someone and Watson could demand a nice contract with the way he's played with Rose out.


----------



## Wade County

^ Good thing they have John Lucas to fill the void 

No free throws for Wade tonight.


----------



## Ben

Asik is coming here for whatever we can offer. If we all believe it'll happen.


----------



## Wade County

Why is Bosh out....for Battier of all people....


----------



## BlackNRed

If we ever played JJ he could do what Korver is doing NP. Stupid Spotard.


----------



## Wade County

Korver is everything I want Miller to be


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Korver is everything Mike Miller was supposed to be for us. 

Can these games to end the season, get any more frustrating then they already are?


----------



## Wade County

**** my life.

Why did Bosh come out!? WHY SPO


----------



## Jace

Dude. No more Shattier. Its laughable now. Seeing Korver tear us apart makes me realize how much better we'd be if we had a shooter who could shot (that played). Just give me JJ.


----------



## BlackNRed

Shattier what a shat pickup. First he breaks Wade's shoulder in Houston then he comes here and stinks it up. Why is he sabotaging us?


----------



## Wade County

Somebody please tell me why Bosh came out for Battier. Please.


----------



## BlackNRed

GO Panthers! Dineen could double for the Heat, even as a hockey coach he knows which lines work best and who to stick with.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> Somebody please tell me why Bosh came out for Battier. Please.


purity


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tough decision on rest tonight with a game coming up tomorrow.

But on one leg, you should be able to beat Charlotte at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How the **** did Wade make that?


----------



## Wade County

Wow Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF was that, Chris?


----------



## Wade County

Why are our buckets so hard to get, and teams run pick n rolls all day and rain on us?


----------



## Wade County

Ummm what Chris?


----------



## Jace

Rose airballs. Ball goes straight into some ****ing Bulls hands. Bull gets fouled. I guess Rose can help them tonight.

OK. This game is over. So...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What luck. A nasty airball goes right to Brewer.


----------



## Wade County

I want to break my computer watching this idiotic coaching staff and team.


----------



## Wade County

Rose is 1-12 and we're down 6.


----------



## Jace

We're the Miami Wades right now.


----------



## Wade County

Wade i dunno how ur hitting these


----------



## BlackNRed

Mr 4th quarter /on


----------



## Wade County

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade taking over in the 4th. Reminiscent of that last game in Chicago.


----------



## Wade County

Korver or Deng three pointer coming up.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> Rose is 1-12 and we're down 6.


The big NBA secret is that Rose's performance doesn't matter nearly as much as people think it does. Even when he sucks half his garbage leads to offensive rebounds anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 33333


----------



## Wade County

Bucket here


----------



## PoetLaureate

LBJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## BlackNRed

LBJ 33333333333333333333


----------



## Ben

LEBRON


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Who got that rebound?


----------



## Jace

Not sure I can describe the noise that just came out of my mouth.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> Who got that rebound?


Chris ****ing Bosh that's who


----------



## Wade County

:lebron:!!!! YES


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It was Bosh. GREAT rebound by Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed

PoetLaureate said:


> The big NBA secret is that Rose's performance doesn't matter nearly as much as people think it does. Even when he sucks half his garbage leads to offensive rebounds anyway.


The big NBA secret is that Rose is massively overrated lol.


----------



## Wade County

GET A ****ING STOP I WANT THIS WIN.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Who got that rebound?


Bosh methinks.


----------



## Wade County

Rose is a great player, but this Bulls team as a juggernaught with or without him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Deng was wide open. Wow..


----------



## Wade County

:bosh1: clutch board it was


----------



## Jace

Deng missed that shot after hitting all the others?


----------



## PoetLaureate

I am ****ing stunned Deng missed that 3


----------



## BlackNRed

Wow figures they give up a wide open 3. We're so lucky there. I don't want to rely on luck in the playoffs. Fix the ****ing defense. I'm sick of getting rained on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bad foul on the Bulls. Bailed Wade out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Right? How many time over the years have the Bulls beat us on a late 3 by Deng, Gordon, Nocioni, Rose, Hinirch and Korver?


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> :bosh1: clutch board it was


I'll reserve my "GOOD (you know whats)" until its a win.


----------



## Wade County

OK. So I understand Battier being in for defensive substitutions...but why isn't Miller or JJ in for the offensive substitutions?

Spo really does not get it does he....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big jump ball here.


----------



## Ben

Great work Turiaf to at least get the jumpball.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Come on LBJ


----------



## Wade County

Well done Ronny.


----------



## Ben

LeBron hit both of these and don't give them a chance please.


----------



## Jace

Le****?


----------



## Ben

LolBron


----------



## Wade County

Gotta make freebies now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Can we never make it easy on ourselves?


----------



## Wade County

FML LBJ.


----------



## PoetLaureate

LOL was there any doubt he would miss one


----------



## Jace

BlackNRed said:


> Wow figures they give up a wide open 3. We're so lucky there. I don't want to rely on luck in the playoffs. Fix the ****ing defense. I'm sick of getting rained on.


This.


----------



## Wade County

Korver/Deng/Watson three?

Hell, ill chuck in Noah and Boozer there too.


----------



## Ben

****ING STAY RIGHT NEXT TO THAT PRICK KORVER


----------



## Jace

LOL waive Rose


----------



## Ben

****ing Watson. Of course.


----------



## Jace

HOW DO YOU LET THEM GET OFF A 3

I'm done Spo. I'm done.


----------



## BlackNRed

What the ****


----------



## Wade County

Oh for ****s sake. Are you kidding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why was Watson so wide open at the 3pt line? Boozer has the ball inside the 3pt line, JUST STAY CLOSE TO YOUR MAN ON THE WEAKSIDE!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I hate all non-Rose guards so much


----------



## Ben

LeBron gamewinner would be beautiful.

I know I'm never going to see a LeBron gamewinner in a Heat jersey, but I can dream.


----------



## Jace

I cannot wait to see "Erik Spoelstra" and "fired" heading an article. My chubby will be so large the blood in it will soak up all the oxygen in my neighborhood and suffocate everyone.


----------



## Ben

I have work in 6 hours why couldn't it be over in ****ing regulation


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade made that so much more difficult than it needed to be.


----------



## Wade County

I cant believe this crap.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why was Watson so wide open at the 3pt line? Boozer has the ball inside the 3pt line, JUST STAY CLOSE TO YOUR MAN ON THE WEAKSIDE!


We're the dumbest team in the league. No other explanation. This is pitiful.

And LeBron just wrote another "choker" storyline for himself if we lose this one. Shit, he did it either way. He gets no breaks.

Yay. Love this.


----------



## Ben

Pretty sure we'll lose this one now.


----------



## Wade County

Wade had an open jumper if he wanted it. Why the fadeaway?

This team man, I dunno how much more I can take.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade made that so much more difficult than it needed to be.


Unnecessary extra dribble. He was already open.

So over this stuff.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We wasted a perfectly good clutch offensive rebound by Bosh. He will never get one of those again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> Right? How many time over the years have the Bulls beat us on a late 3 by Deng, Gordon, Nocioni, Rose, Hinirch and Korver?


Didnt beat us, but add Watson to the list of big late 3's the Bulls have hit against us.


----------



## Wade County

Maybe Dan Gilbert was right. He put that friggin curse on us.


----------



## Ben

LMAO that tip off sums it all up.


----------



## Ben

C'mon Ronny, stupid foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:nonono:


----------



## Wade County

**** this.


----------



## Jace

We just don't have the firepower to win this in OT. Especially with Bane on the floor.

LeBron and Spo the goats tonight. Horrible missed FT. Even worse defensive possession.

Wow, look at these shots these guys are taking. Loss. Loss. Loss.


----------



## BlackNRed

We have no shooters on the floor LOL


----------



## Wade County

Im so much more scared of their bench than their starters.


----------



## Jace

We are so LOL


----------



## Wade County

WHY IS SHANE ON THE FLOOR. SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## Ben

JAMES JONES IN PLEASE


----------



## Jace

Dude, we run NO offense. NONE.

Oh god, I could suffocate Spo right now.

Wade's going 1-2 here at best.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Asik is the key, we CANNOT score inside when he's in the game


----------



## Jace

Did I not call it?



Wade County said:


> WHY IS SHANE ON THE FLOOR. SERIOUSLY!!!





ßen said:


> JAMES JONES IN PLEASE


:spo:


----------



## Wade County

This would be laughable if it wasnt so embarassing and humiliating.


----------



## Ben

PoetLaureate said:


> Asik is the key, we CANNOT score inside when he's in the game


James Jones. I'm changing to a James Jones avatar. He might be my favourite player.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I hate this team. I had more fun following the draft in 2008.


----------



## Jace

Why even call a timeout? You're not going to run an offensive play dude, you're just letting them set up their D. Spoelstra has regressed so ****ing much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game over.


----------



## Wade County

OMFG.


----------



## BlackNRed

Is there any Heat fan in here who would rather play Bane Shattier over James Jones? anyone? anyone?


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> This would be laughable if it wasnt so embarassing and humiliating.


I'm shaking with anger. Can't even win games you have won. Like, what the **** is that? This is a worse joke than whatever Dane Cook's worse joke is.


----------



## Wade County




----------



## PoetLaureate

For the first time in years I'm just considering outright skipping tomorrow's game. Who gives a **** anymore.


----------



## Jace

BAAAAAAAANE SHATTIER!!!

KILL YOURSELF PLEASE.


----------



## BlackNRed

Taj Gibson is acting like a crackhead. I think he thinks it's the finals game 7.


----------



## Jace

JL3. CJW. When does real life resume?


----------



## Wade County

Gibson and Watson. What did I say.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This team continues to amaze me. They continue to find ways to make every game even more frustrating than the last one.

Lucas kills us the 1st time and Watson this time.


----------



## Wade County

Battier is a -30 in 29 minutes.

Let that sink in for a second.


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> I'm shaking with anger. Can't even win games you have won. Like, what the **** is that? *This is a worse joke than whatever Dane Cook's worse joke is.*


all of them.


----------



## Jace

So much other shit has gone wrong, and LeBron's been good, but is it OK that I might be most pissed at him for that FT? You're sitting in the visiting lockerroom answering questions about a win if you make that rudimentary ****ing shot. Why do you love the criticism? Dude gets off on it, I swear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The most embarrassing part of this is that Spo told the Media that this was an important game for them and they are gonna lose once again.


----------



## Ben

I knew I wasn't watching the last few games for a reason. This is pathetic basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Everyone not called Wade, James or Bosh has scored 15pts on 7-21 shooting.


----------



## Jace

James Jones still isn't in the game. I'm going to spend the rest of the season pretending Spoelstra doesn't exist and this team is coached by William Hung. That'll be easier to swallow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Everyone not called Wade, James or Bosh has scored 15pts on 7-21 shooting.


And the Bulls bench has scored 44 points.


And another missed free throw :gunner:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Now they're just rubbing it in


----------



## Wade County

No FG's in OT? Sure.


----------



## Jace

Big 3. 3-6 last FTs. Each splitting. Cojones. No cojones.

HAHAHAHAHAHA KYLE KORVER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA

losing it. losing my head noodles.


----------



## BlackNRed

Rest starters tomorrow. Make Shattier play 40 minutes.


----------



## Wade County

LOL Korver.

FU Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG...

Make that 47 points off the Bulls bench.


----------



## Wade County

Shane "No Stats All-Star" Battier.

29 minutes
2 points
2 rebounds
1 assist
2 steals
1-2 fg
-30


----------



## Wade County

Korver, Asik, Gibson and Watson have taken a giant dump all over our collective faces tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I don't blame Lebron at all, people miss free throws. Wade's constant flopping around, complaining to the refs, and general sense of entitlement is ****ing poison to the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: Mike Miller just dribbled into a jump ball.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Jace

Mike Miller donates an extra possession to Chicago. Comedy to the end.

Pass the cyanide. Heat nation = Jonestown, and Spo is our master.


----------



## Ben




----------



## BlackNRed

PoetLaureate said:


> I don't blame Lebron at all, people miss free throws. Wade's constant flopping around, complaining to the refs, and general sense of entitlement is ****ing poison to the team.


Wade won the game with 10 straight points. All Lebron had to to was hit 2 free throws.


----------



## Ben




----------



## PoetLaureate

BlackNRed said:


> Wade won the game with 10 straight points. All Lebron had to to was hit 2 free throws.


When Wade has his head on straight he's obviously capable of that. He lost his professionalism years ago.


----------



## BlackNRed

I think we all need a collective James Jones avatar right about now.


----------



## Wade County

^ Lebron hit a clutch trey too. 

I blame Spo mostly. Battier for 30 minutes? Seriously?

Tomorrow's starters:

Cole
Miller
Battier
Haslem
Joel

^ Probably more entertaining than whatever the **** this just was.

I cant get over Spo messing with the rotations this late in the game. 

Guys - we're ****ed for the postseason. Just cant see us doing it this year.


----------



## Ben

James Jones should take over from Spo and become player-coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game went overtime and our bench scored a total of 7 points. No matter what Spo does to change up the lineup, the same continues to happen. The entire coaching staff is lost right now. This has gone on since the all star break and they have yet to figure out how to solve this.

Never saw the offense struggling this badly when we put this team together.


----------



## Jace

Perhaps I'm taking my anger out on LeBron undeservedly, and I agree Wade does a lot that hurts the team, but Dwyane's the only reason this should've been a victory.



Wade County said:


> Shane "No Stats All-Star" Battier.
> 
> 29 minutes
> 2 points
> 2 rebounds
> 1 assist
> 2 steals
> 1-2 fg
> -30


"I chose Miami because I wanted a team where I could play a winning role."

I hate these words more than any combination of letters ever put together.

I want to take a big greasy Bane on his chest. Its what he's done to me.


----------



## Jace

I think we can make it out of the first round.


----------



## TheAnswer

Man, what has happened to Miami after that break? This isn't even about the turning it up when the playoffs arrive anymore. Whatever the problem(s) are/is, it needs to be solved fast seeing as how the playoffs are right up the corner.


----------



## Jace

Coach needs to get into a car accident, develop amnesia and forget his convictions. They're awful convictions.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> I don't blame Lebron at all, people miss free throws. Wade's constant flopping around, complaining to the refs, and general sense of entitlement is ****ing poison to the team.


Yeah, I don't blame LeBron either. Shit happens. I'm mad that he didn't fix his free throw shooting in the off-season but I'm not too mad about one single missed free throw.

Now, Spoo I hope dies. He starts our worst lineup, UD+CB, in the most important game of the year? He plays Shane Battier 30 minutes? Battier was terrible. **** this team. Every single person on this team disgusts me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Y'all are killing Battier, but at least Korver was quiet once Battier came in to defend him.

Who really killed us was Mike Miller. Missing 8 of 9 shots, a couple of really costly turnovers, and was the main guy guarding Korver when he was going off.


----------



## PoetLaureate

TheAnswer said:


> Man, what has happened to Miami after that break? This isn't even about the turning it up when the playoffs arrive anymore. Whatever the problem(s) are/is, it needs to be solved fast seeing as how the playoffs are right up the corner.


I don't even know, it's like they forgot to play basketball or just collectively aged 5 years as a group. I hate to blame it on effort but they are just playing terrible, lazy defense and making things impossible on offense. The ball is a second late every time and it makes opposing defenses always look a step ahead.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> I don't even know, it's like they forgot to play basketball or just collectively aged 5 years as a group. I hate to blame it on effort but they are just playing terrible, lazy defense and making things impossible on offense. The ball is a second late every time and it makes opposing defenses always look a step ahead.


I've said it before and I'll say it again: the team started playing worse when the players had a players meeting and told the coaches what lineup they wanted to finish games. The team has not played the same since then. We had some fake little runs where we won a bunch but that was only misleading. We weren't playing well.

When Haslem became the de facto starter who happens to come off the bench this team went down hill. The rotations make no sense on this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat total of 2 points in OT lowest since at least 2002. (Don't have the splits from before 2002-03.)


Lebron, Wade and Bosh on the floor and you cant manage more that 2 points in a 5 minute OT?

If they keep Spo next year, they gotta hire someone to install a whole new defense. Just like Doc had Thibs to coach D, Lawrence Frank after him, and now Longabardi in that role.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron, Wade and Bosh on the floor and you cant manage more that 2 points in a 5 minute OT?
> 
> If they keep Spo next year, they gotta hire someone to install a whole new defense. Just like Doc had Thibs to coach D, Lawrence Frank after him, and now Longabardi in that role.


With the way our team does things they would fire Spo and give the job to Rothstein who is an even bigger loser and out-of-touch coach than Spo.

I don't like anybody on this coaching staff that screwed up Beasley, thinks Haslem is an All-Star, and started Yakhouba Diawara. They're all idiots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Trade Bosh" trending worldwide on twitter lol

He wasnt even that bad tonight.


----------



## Mavros_01

I didn't watch the game!
Just one question:
How come Wade had 21 FGA and shot just 2 free throws in OT??


----------



## Wade County

Adam for coach/GM/President...anything....

So dissapointed in this team and coaching staff right now.


----------



## Jace

"HEAT" and "LeBron" also trending, of course. As is "Pineapple Express," can anyone explain this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mavros_01 said:


> I didn't watch the game!
> Just one question:
> How come Wade had 21 FGA and shot just 2 free throws in OT??


Mostly jump shots. Cant blame missed calls on this one.


----------



## Wade County

Wish I had some Pineapple Express right now...


----------



## King Joseus

Jace said:


> "HEAT" and "LeBron" also trending, of course. *As is "Pineapple Express," can anyone explain this?*


On FX right now.


----------



## Jace

Not doubting you W2, I could be wrong, but are you sure Korver didn't hit any 3's while Battier was in/on him?

Even if its true though, its not like its really that hard to stick on a shooter like that. Our schemes just allow so much slippage he gets loose all the time. Look at mediocre defenders being able to keep Miller and Battier from getting shots off. It shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mavros_01 said:


> I didn't watch the game!
> Just one question:
> How come Wade had 21 FGA and shot just 2 free throws in OT??


Wade's game has been reduced to running around and taking stupid Kobe shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat -40 in bench scoring tonight. Since the 15-win season, that's the second-worst showing by Miami ... since going -41 at CHI last month.


Overall their Bench is 21st in the league in scoring so that this has happened twice in a row is pretty crazy.


----------



## Jace

King Joseus said:


> On FX right now.


I'd rather watch Crossroads with a 13-year-old girl than watch a neutered version of P-Express. Hate TV versions of movies.


----------



## Wade County

tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
I mean, no Heat player outside LeBron/Wade/Bosh scored after the 3rd quarter. Tough to win 3-on-5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> LeBron: "I'm tired right now, banged-up right now, but I didn't feel it too much over the course of the game."


Sit his ass down please. We're all but locked in the 2nd seed as it is.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This team hasn't shot better than 46.7% in a game this month. Just abysmal offense. Even the 107 points against the Celtics was on 43% shooting.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Overall their Bench is 21st in the league in scoring so that this has happened twice in a row is pretty crazy.


I hate to even begin to give this thought credence, but it seems like the two Boston losses and two Chicago losses were, at least in part, the result of very unlikely shooting by either the whole team or certain players.

And with our shooting...no one outside the Big 3 scored a point after quarter 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I hate to even begin to give this thought credence, but it seems like the two Boston losses and two Chicago losses were, at least in part, the result of very unlikely shooting by either the whole team or certain players.
> 
> And with our shooting...no one outside the Big 3 scored a point after quarter 3.


I think by tomorrow we'll all have calmed down to realize that CJ Watson hit a well contested, step back 3 on Wade to send this game to OT. He misses there and all is well.

Still makes these losses that much more frustrating though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo needs to pull a Pop and start giving Lebron and Wade consecutive games off. we're going as far as they take us and playing them in what is now meaningless regular season games will hurt us when it matters most.


----------



## Jace

We should've picked up Blake Ahearn. ****.


----------



## Jace

I wish I could relive July 8th 2010 over and over like in Groundhog's Day for the rest of my natural life. I think I had been up since Tuesday when Wade/Bosh announced their intentions. Fun times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> We should've picked up Blake Ahearn. ****.


For what? For Free throws? :laugh:


----------



## tone wone

Positive: Bosh had a strong game. Dont know the last time that happened against a strong frontline. If they can get this kind of offense from him and as a team hold their own on the glass (45-41 for CHI) every game, the team might be okay. But, with that said....

Negative: Team might just be worst that last years. I didn't even think that was possible. Either they're worse or everyone else has gotten noticeably better....which might actually be true and doesn't make things less awful.

10 games left til the playoffs and you can't trust anything about this team other than LeWade.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> I hate to even begin to give this thought credence, but it seems like the two Boston losses and two Chicago losses were, at least in part, the result of very unlikely shooting by either the whole team or certain players.
> 
> And with our shooting...no one outside the Big 3 scored a point after quarter 3.


It's true to an extent. Other teams have been shooting well and we've been abysmal. However, it's still clear as day that it's more than just bad luck. When's the last time you saw them go for a string of fast break points and Wade2Lebron alleys? That nasty defense before the all-star break is gone and has been replaced by whatever thing they do now. We used to see good ball movement and good shots. Now every pass is preceded by a split second hesitation, then nearly a turnover, and finally ending in an off-balance contested shot. Don't you just feel frustrated watching them because everything is so ****ing hard on offense?


----------



## Wade County

^ Yes. Incredibly.


----------



## Jace

Yeah that's the worst part. Back to standing around, watching, and pounding.


----------



## BlackNRed

If Spoelstra plays the big 3 tomorrow(or today now) I'm gonna be pissed. I'll be skipping it anyway for the Florida Panthers 1st playoff game.


----------



## Ben

Adam said:


> With the way our team does things they would fire Spo and give the job to Rothstein who is an even bigger loser and out-of-touch coach than Spo.
> 
> I don't like anybody on this coaching staff that screwed up Beasley, thinks Haslem is an All-Star, and started Yakhouba Diawara. They're all idiots.


I didn't think I'd ever hear Diawara's name again..


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> We just don't have the firepower to win this in OT. Especially with Bane on the floor.
> 
> LeBron and Spo the goats tonight. Horrible missed FT. Even worse defensive possession.
> 
> Wow, look at these shots these guys are taking. Loss. Loss. Loss.


if it wasnt for Lebron's three we wouldnt have made it to OT. Wade though that was the biggest brick ive seen...Why feed him? Lebron was on fire


----------



## doctordrizzay

PoetLaureate said:


> I don't blame Lebron at all, people miss free throws. Wade's constant flopping around, complaining to the refs, and general sense of entitlement is ****ing poison to the team.


This. and his horrible game winner attempt....Man he misses more than ****ing Kobe. Dude is trash this year


----------



## Ben

doctordrizzay said:


> if it wasnt for Lebron's three we wouldnt have made it to OT. Wade though that was the biggest brick ive seen...Why feed him? Lebron was on fire


Yep, LeBron was on fire cos of one 3 pointer. We'll forget Dwyane's 10 straight points, he was icy cold wasn't he.


----------



## doctordrizzay

ßen said:


> Yep, LeBron was on fire cos of one 3 pointer. We'll forget Dwyane's 10 straight points, he was icy cold wasn't he.


absolutely he took an unnecessary off balance shot that he usually misses.


----------



## Ben

And LeBron usually misses all game winning shots, so I'm fine with Dwyane taking an off balance one.


----------



## doctordrizzay

ßen said:


> And LeBron usually misses all game winning shots, so I'm fine with Dwyane taking an off balance one.


Your post did not go through, please re-type and try to troll again. This is a recording.


----------



## Jace

Two white squares?



doctordrizzay said:


> This. and his horrible game winner attempt....Man he misses more than ****ing Kobe. Dude is trash this year


Oh Jesus. Jesus help us. (note: By "Jesus" I don't mean LeBron.)



doctordrizzay said:


> absolutely he took an unnecessary off balance shot that he usually misses.


I'll agree he made the shot more difficult than necessary, but he makes that shot a lot.


----------

